# Graphology



## Dieter Schneider (Nov 21, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right forum. Here is my question: To what extent is 'graphology' scientific? 
Could one study this subject at university? Does handwriting yield up any secrets about a person's character? (click here and here for examples) I have long been intrigued by this. I would love to submit a handwritten manuscript for character analysis. Anyone ready for this challenge? 
(I am skeptical, but open to empirical verification) Any books or sites? 
We possess handwritten mss. that might shed some real light on famous characters. 
Any thoughts welcome.


----------

